# fire eater and stirling



## kustomkb (Dec 16, 2007)

<embed src="http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-7247235584766449304&hl=en-CA" quality="high" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed>

<embed src="http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-7101421734334608461&hl=en-CA" quality="high" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed>


enjoy,
kevin

sorry, not sure what i'm doing wrong


----------



## rake60 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Kevin

There seems to be a problem with the code we're using.
We are looking into it.

Great Engines!

Rick


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 16, 2007)

Great pictures!!! You did a nice job on those!!!!!


----------



## dparker (Dec 16, 2007)

Kevin: Nice looking engines! The Stirling is really impressive, did you use cnc to make the flywheel? I'm not sure I could make one that fancy manually. Somehow I seem to recognize the "sisters" engine design from somewhere. I modified the plans a little to use ball bearings. My Flame Licker (shown elsewhere) is not nearly as nice as yours and would benefit from the addition of ball bearings but is still a good runner when it gets warmed up. Good work!




Don


----------



## kustomkb (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks alot!

I did all the milling with a cnc, it sure is alot easier to make things come out nice but not as challenging. The stirling plans were sent to me by Leonard Winn. http://ca.geocities.com/[email protected]/index.htm 
The flame licker was done manually when I was apprenticing and was a great exercise. Philips step by step made
machining the cam a breeze. I don't even have bronze bushings in that one and it runs great. I wonder how fast it would go with bearings. I wanted to dress up the flywheel a little better but am always moving on to the next project. The 3 sisters was made without a mill so I could try out my tool post vise.
Thanks again, Kevin.

Edit- Can't leve well enough alone:


----------

